# The Orient Bambino Small Seconds



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

The Orient Bambino small seconds , the latest iteration of an affordable classic .

http://wornandwound.com/introducing-orient-bambino-small-seconds-latest-iteration-affordable-classic/


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I want one.

Spotted this earlier on.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

It looks even nicer in that video , thanks for posting WRENCH :thumbsup:

There is this one at £117 on creation

http://www.creationwatches.com/products/orient-automatic-288/orient-classic-automatic-ra-ap0001s10b-mens-watch-12174.html


----------

